# IMac g3 transformateur flayback



## lolomala (29 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour je viens de récupérer un imac g3 dv se et son transfo flyback semble endommagé comment en trouver un de remplacement ya t'il des modèles différents ou tous ses transfo sont identiques et je peut le remplacer par un que je trouve cordialement.


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2021)

T'es sûr que c'est pas la carte PAV ?


----------



## lolomala (30 Septembre 2021)

Oui la carte pav est en parfaite état et les symptômes colle avec celui d'un transformateur flyback défaillant le crt clignote de temps en temp en faisant des bruit et des fois le couleur tourne au vert cordialement. 





Invité a dit:


> T'es sûr que c'est pas la carte PAV ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2021)

Les couleurs tournent au vert ? Ça me rappelle un problème qui avait naguère valu une extension de garantie aux Performa 5300 (et peut-être aussi aux 5200) : ça ne venait pas d'un transfo, mais d'un faisceau qui, de mémoire, reliait la partie logique de la vidéo à la partie purement électronique.


----------



## lolomala (2 Octobre 2021)

Aujourd'hui l'écran n'a pas arrêter de faire des cliquetis comme d'habitude mais beaucoup plus tellement qu'il n'ait pas resté allumé plus de 1 minutes avant de sauter





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les couleurs tournent au vert ? Ça me rappelle un problème qui avait naguère valu une extension de garantie aux Performa 5300 (et peut-être aussi aux 5200) : ça ne venait pas d'un transfo, mais d'un faisceau qui, de mémoire, reliait la partie logique de la vidéo à la partie purement électronique.


----------



## lolomala (2 Octobre 2021)

Maintenant il ne s'allume plus même pas le voyant quand on appuie sur le bouton


----------



## lolomala (15 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour je fais un nouveau post avec ce qu'il fait quand on essaye de l'allumer sûre une vidéo

Avant ce problème son écran s'est mit à clignoter en faisant des bruit de clic pis il ne s'allumer plus pour Info il faisait les bruits de Click de temps en temps mais pas beaucoup

Info 
imac g3 dv se carbon 256m de ram
Processeur 450 mhz

Video



			https://drive.google.com/file/d/14LhiayeIqFbdiPHzewMDnOHlAxGB0yoe/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## lolomala (15 Octobre 2021)

"puis" désolé pour ma faute


----------



## Anthony (15 Octobre 2021)

lolomala a dit:


> je fais un nouveau post


On va éviter de s’éparpiller.


----------



## Invité (15 Octobre 2021)

Ca me fait quand même penser à la carte PAV… Mais bon
Sur la Baie ou ailleurs des iMac G3 complets se vendent à partir de 30€…


----------



## lolomala (16 Octobre 2021)

Je l'ai regardé pourtant elle est très saine aucun capaciteur gonflé 





Invité a dit:


> Ca me fait quand même penser à la carte PAV… Mais bon
> Sur la Baie ou ailleurs des iMac G3 complets se vendent à partir de 30€…


----------



## lolomala (16 Octobre 2021)

J'ai pu prendre une photo par la trappe de la carte pav


----------



## Invité (16 Octobre 2021)

Sur mon iMac où elle avait lâché, rien ne le laissait deviner.
Sauf que après le "gong" l'iMac restait mort…


----------



## lolomala (25 Octobre 2021)

Moi le bouton s'éclaire vert 1 seconde puis les baffles font un grésillement puis plus rien 





Invité a dit:


> Sur mon iMac où elle avait lâché, rien ne le laissait deviner.
> Sauf que après le "gong" l'iMac restait mort…


----------

